# Kleiner Teich, wieviele Fische ??



## hans1a (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

unsere Kinder hatten vor ein paar Tagen ein paar kaulquappen gefangen und mit nach Hause gebracht. Diese wohnten ein paar Tage in einem Eimer , bis wir uns dazu entschlossen einen kleinen Teich zu kaufen. 

Dieser fasst 140 Liter und war ab sofort das Zuhause der kaulquappen.

Jedoch fanden wir es etwas leer im Teich. Daraufhin sind wir zum Zoomarkt gefahren und wollten ein paar Fische haben, die unsere kaulquappen nicht auffressen.

Der Verkäufer gab uns 4 Bitterlinge und sechs etwas kleinere Fische als die Bitterlinge. Weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr....

Die kaulquappen sind nun weg. Haben die Fische wohl doch gegessen.

Also sind jetzt nur noch die Fische in dem Teich. Diese sind jedoch so klein das sie sich unter den Steinen verstecken und man sieht sie auch nicht allzu gut wegen der dunklen Farbe.

Deswegen wollten wir uns jetzt ein paar Goldfische holen. Da ja sowieso keine kaulquappen mehr da sind.

Aber wieviel Fische können wir in den kleinen Teich reintun damit es nicht zu eng wird ?

Und wachsen Goldfische oder passen diese sich ihrer Umgfebung an ?

Danke


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, wieviele Fische ??*

140 Liter ?

Keine Goldfische. Teich ist zu klein. Außer __ Stichlinge etc. geht da gar nichts.

Ist sicher auch nur 35-40 cm tief. Im Winter Problem.


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, wieviele Fische ??*

Hallo Hans,

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 
Schön, dass Du Dich vor dem Kauf noch kundig machst. 

Bitte lies Dir einfach mal die zwei Themen durch, dann wird sich die Frage nach mehr Fischen ganz sicher klären (auch wenn da einiges drin steht, was ich ähnlich wie Blumenelse sehe).
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21374
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21347

Vermutlich sind die ganz kleinen Fische __ Stichlinge?
Die Bitterlinge würde ich bei der derzeitigen Teichgröße abgeben oder den Teich vergrößern. Folie ist viel günstiger als ein Fertigbecken. 
Überlegt es Euch mal in Ruhe und stöbert gemeinsam durch die z.T. gut gefüllten Useralben oder die Galerie.


----------



## hans1a (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, wieviele Fische ??*

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.

*Ist sicher auch nur 35-40 cm tief. Im Winter Problem.*

Ja, kommt hin... im Winter sollten die Fische rein.

__ Stichlinge sind die kleinen Fische nicht. Den Namen hätte ich mir gemerkt. Die haben wir ja früher immer im "Wässerchen" gefangen....

Vergrößern möchte ich eigentlich nicht...sollte halt wie gesagt nur als Zwischenstation für die kaulquappen sein... tja, meist kommt es anders als man denkt...

Wo gebe ich denn die Bitterlinge ab ?? Kenne niemanden mit Teich..:?

Was würde es noch für Alternativen für solch einen kleinen Teich geben ?


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Teich, wieviele Fische ??*

och, warte mal paar Wochen ohne Fische....da kommen __ Taumelkäfer, __ Wasserläufer etc. nach paar Wochen lebt da sehr viel....


----------

